# Mulé



## alberto.djusto

Olá pessoal!

tenho uma pequena dúvida com a palavra "mulé". Acho que é mulher mais quero saber se há qualquer conotaçao. É "mulé" pejorativo como é "gata" ou dizer "gostosa" a uma mulher.

Com maior precisao, como vcs interpretam isto: "o tarado do Breno e sua gosto..opa gata mulé Clara"

Obrigado. Gracias.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo, Alberto! 

Mulé é como algumas pessoas iletradas ou de determinadas regiões pronunciam mulher. Também, de brincadeira, algumas pessoas podem dizer mulé.


----------



## alberto.djusto

Obrigado Vanda!

na frase lá em cima, vc interpreta que a Clara é a namorada do Breno, o a amiga está brincando utilizando issas palavras mas o B. e a C. podem ser apenas amigos?


----------



## Vanda

''o tarado do Breno e sua gosto..opa gata mulé Clara"

Ah, sim, com certeza. Veja ele começa a chamá-la de gostosa, muda pra gata e depois mulé.


----------



## alberto.djusto

Vanda said:


> ''o tarado do Breno e sua gosto..opa gata mulé Clara"
> 
> Ah, sim, com certeza. Veja ele começa a chamá-la de gostosa, muda pra gata e depois mulé.



Eu também achaba que era uma brincadeira de amigos e nao namorados a sério.

Obrigado Vanda


----------



## EMPHILIPPE

Vanda said:


> Bem-vindo, Alberto!
> 
> Mulé é como algumas pessoas iletradas ou de determinadas regiões pronunciam mulher. Também, de brincadeira, algumas pessoas podem dizer mulé.


 

Olá, Vanda, a sua interpretação está correta, porém, por favor, não diga que são as pessoas iletradas, trata-se de uma variante linguística .

Eu só acrescentaria, Alberto, que "gata" não é pejorativo, é apenas "inapropriado" quando se fala da mulher alheia  (segundo as convenções de nossa sociedade).


----------



## Vanda

Você reparou no meu post inteiro?


> Mulé é como algumas pessoas iletradas ou de determinadas regiões pronunciam mulher. Também, de brincadeira, algumas pessoas podem dizer mulé.  		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				____________


___

Não só as iletradas (o que é verdade) como também as determinadas regiões (ou seja: regional).


----------



## EMPHILIPPE

Vanda, naturalmente reparei no seu post inteiro, caso contrário não teria me permitido comentá-lo. Você é que não entendeu o objetivo da minha observação, deixa para lá.


----------



## Vanda

Desculpa, Emphillipe. Eu realmente não havia pegado o 'tom' do seu post. Agora sim.


----------



## EMPHILIPPE

Imagina, Vanda, um grande abraço e tenha um excelente dia!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O amor é lindo !!!!


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

WhoSoyEu said:


> O amor é lindo !!!!


 
É tudo nessa vida!  Assino com meu sangue


----------



## gblsilveira

alberto.djusto said:


> Obrigado Vanda!
> 
> na frase lá em cima, vc interpreta que a Clara é a namorada do Breno, o a amiga está brincando utilizando issas palavras mas o B. e a C. podem ser apenas amigos?



Pela frase, Bruno e Clara são namorados ou casados. A expressão _Breno e sua mulher Clara_ significa que são _marido e mulher_. Respondendo a sua pergunta, eles não são somente amigos, pelo menos no meu entender.


----------

